# INPUT NEEDED - Receiver and Amplification for 17 Polk Speakers



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

I could really use your help guys! I'm relatively new to this game and looking for advice. By the way, I've been a long time listener but first time caller. It's been a great place to hang out and learn. Anyways, I'm putting the finishing touches on my basement project (pictures to come) and have questions about a receiver and amplifier. I want to be a DJ by night if you can't tell. Here's what I have for speakers in my basement project.

FAMILY and THEATER ROOM (5.1)
--------------------------------
1. Fronts - Polk LC265i's
2. Center - Polk LCi-C
3. Rears - Polk LC80i's
4. Subwoofer - SVS PB13-Ultra

BEDROOM
--------------------------------
5. Pair of Polk LC80i's

BAR AREA
--------------------------------
6. 2 Pairs (4 total) of Polk LC65i's
7. 1 Pair of Polk LC80i's

OUTDOOR DECK and PATIO
--------------------------------
8. 2 Pairs (4 total) of Polk Atrium 65 SDI's

Whew, that's a lot to type not to mention power. Each pair of speakers outside of the 5.1 HT system can be controlled through its own volume knob control in its respective location. Some additional information that may be helpful. We have Samsung's new 63 3D HDTV Plasma so 3D capabilities and great video processing are a must. Most of the other 12 speakers outside the 5.1 system will likely not be on all at the same time with the exception of a couple kick butt parties.

So, my only experience for this sort of arrangement is in my first and second floors where we are driving a 5.1 system in the upstairs family room with a seperate amplifier but have AB switching fed through a 6-pair speaker selector to turn on and off the other 12 speakers (driven by the receiver). Now, today, the receivers are much more capable and a ton more CONFUSING. 

So, here's what my initial thoughts were for a receiver and amplifier configuration.

A. Onkyo NR3007 Receiver & Emotiva XPA-5 or UPA-5
B. Onkyo SXR876 Receiver & Emotiva XPA-5 or UPA-5

Any chance I can use the Emotiva amp (XPA or UPA) to drive the 5.1 system, and then use the internal power of either one of these receivers to drive the rest? Is the UPA-5 sufficient power at 185 watts RMS (4 ohms) enough or do I need XPA-5 (300 watts RMS (4 ohms)) to drive the 5.1 system? I've read many great reviews about both of these receivers, but wondering which would be best for our application (3007 or 876). Also, the Onkyo's don't have AB switching and I'm unfamiliar with zoning. Can I still turn on and off pairs of speakers through zoning? Or, will a speaker selector through zone 2 be required and work similar to how AB switching works for my upstairs? And, can I listen to some of the speakers in zone 2 through a speaker selector and not through the mains? 

I apologize for the length of this note but, as you can see, could use some guidance. Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello And Welcome to the Shack!
Both of your choices listed above will work well. Either receiver has 3 zone outputs but only one has the ability to be powered by the receiver its self and that takes away power from the 6th and 7th channels. so you would need to use an external amp to power the other two zones.

You will be able to use the Emotiva to drive the 5.1 channels of the receiver however as mentioned above you would still need to have two 2 channel amps on zone 2 and 3.

The receivers mentioned really wont need extra amplification as both have fairly good power reserves.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the quick feedback. Okay, let me understand what you're saying. Sorry, I'm a novice and trying to get my head wrapped around this. Since I won't need the 6th or 7th channel for my 5.1 system, can I use the Emotiva to power "zone 1" for my 5.1 and then put the rest of the speakers on "zone 2" and let the receiver drive them? 

Also, do I need HDMI v1.4 to have the best 3D experience? If so, would I be better off waiting for Onkyo's NR1008 released in late July versus getting either 876 or 3007 that only support HDMI v1.3a?

Again, I appreciate your help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sorry, Zone 1 can be powered by the receiver and zone 2 and 3 will need to be powered by the Emotivia.

Yes HDMI 1.4 is required if your going to buy into the latest 3D craze. so that means you would be better off with the 3008 not the 1008 as its a step backwards in regards to power output and the 1008 does not have the HQV Raon video processor.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay, thanks for the information. Let me noodle on that and see if I understand.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

So, a couple of other quick questions. I will look at the 3008 model from Onkyo. Do you think that will have enough power to drive those speakers (200 watts at 4 ohms) for my 5.1? Or, would I be better off getting the XPA-5 and driving the 5.1 speaker through zone 1 and getting anther amp for zone 2?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If I were you I would power the front two channels with the XPA5 and let the receiver do the centre, and sorrounds and then use the other spare channels on the XPA5 to drive the other zones. The 3008 would have no issue with that configuration.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay, I think that's the configuration I'll end up with. Thanks for your help. That seems to make more sense than leaving the AVR to power the 5.1 while letting the XPA-2 drive the remaining 12 speakers across zone 2. With your configuration, I get more load through the XPA-5 across the rest of the speakers. I sort of get my cake and eat it too so to speak.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Advantage said:


> I sort of get my cake and eat it too so to speak.


:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Do you have any idea when Onkyo will be releasing the new 3008 and what the approximate price might be?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It may not be out until the Fall its hard to say.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Man, I don't know if I can wait that long.....UGH! So, I think I'll move to the configuration that you told me about.......Onkyo 3008 driving the center channel and rears and let XPA-5 drive the mains. So, now I'm confused as to how I would connect all of this. 

If I'm tracking with you, that leaves 3 channels from the amp to be used by the remaining 6-pair of speakers. I would prefer to run the remaining 6-pair of speakers all through zone 2. I think I know how the amp to the speaker selectors would work.......run amp channel 3 to a speaker selector that would handle speaker pairs 1 and 2; amp channel 4 to another speaker selector that would handle speaker pairs 3 and 4; and amp channel 5 to another speaker selector that would handle speaker pairs 5 and 6.

BUT, I'm not sure how I would connect the zone 2 preout from AVR to the amp? Can you help me????


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes that is mostly correct.

Using the the receiver to drive the surround channels and the Emotivia to drive the front mains and the two zones 2 and 3 (left and right). Zone 1 (left and right) will be driven by the receivers amps normally used for the 6th and 7th surround channels.
Connection is easy, simply hook the Emotivia up using rca to the pre outs on the receiver labeled main channels and zone 2 and 3 out and you will have a signal to the Emotivia once you set up the receivers menu to send a signal to them.
Running the speaker connections to the Emotivia from the rooms and the rest to the receiver you will be good to go.

Have a look here for more info on connecting your receiver.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Okay, I think we're almost home. Tony, you've been a great resource and extremely patient.....thank you! Let me see if I get it and let me know if this configuration makes sense using one 6-pair speaker selector and one zone (zone #2).

For 5.1 System:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. AVR Preout Front Right to Amp Channel 1 (spkr wire from amp ch 1 to front R spkr)
2. AVR Preout Front Left to Amp Channel 2 (spkr wire from amp ch 2 to front L spkr)
3. AVR Preout Center to Amp Channel 3 (spkr wire from amp ch 3 to center spkr)
4. AVR Surround Right to Speaker (direct spkr wire connection from AVR to spkr)
5. AVR Surround Left to Speaker (direct spkr wire connection from AVR to spkr)

For Remaining Speakers:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
6. Zone 2 Preout Right to Amp Channel 4 to Speaker Selector Right Input
7. Zone 2 Preout Left to Amp Channel 5 to Speaker Selector Left Input

This way I should get the remaining power from the amplifier (2 channels) spread across the remaining 6-pairs of speakers through one selector and just zone 2. So, does this make sense???

I promise this is the final question :help:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes that is correct the only issue is that you do want to be careful how many speakers you place on one channel. Particularly from the receiver. Do you know what the Ohms (Ω) rating is on the speakers you plan to use in the other rooms?


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes, all the other 6-pairs of speakers are 4 ohms at 125 watts per channel. Does it matter if not all the speakers will be turned on at the same time through the speaker selector? If so, how many of these speakers are pushing the limit?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

4 Ohms is only going to allow one speaker per channel unless you can set it up so that there is no way that someone can turn on more than one pair at a time. Two 4 ohm speakers will drop it down to 2 ohms and that will over heat the amps if run for too long a period.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Mmmm, sounds like I'm screwed. So, are you saying I need a dedicated amp channel for every pair of 4 ohm speakers? That likely means I would need another XPA-5 in this configuration.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yes, sadly thats what your going to look at. It may be cheaper to look at getting some speakers that are 8ohm rated. That way you can put two on each channel.


----------



## Advantage (Jun 17, 2010)

Just a quick update. Before I started this thread, I had no clue as to how I was going to drive all of those speakers. Thanks to you we've ended up with a 'decent' configuration. That solution prompted me to call an engineer at Emotiva to get his opinion about it. He said using the XPA-5 with the remaining 2-channels to drive the remaining speakers through a speaker selector would work. He wasn't worried about damaging the amp or AVR as long as we purchased an impedence matching speaker selector with built-in amp protection such as the ones sold by Niles. So, I think that's where I'll start and see if we have enough power to drive a few of the those remaining pairs simultaneously. Thanks again!


----------

